# Malaysia- Need Help



## ink4 (Feb 12, 2007)

We will be traveling to Malaysia soon and staying in an RCI resort - Awana Kijal Golf and Beach Resort in Kemaman Terengganu.  We have never traveled to this part of the world and need any advice you think we might need.  Anything from adapters to airport transfers.  Do we need to rent a car at this resort?  We love to golf.  Is the spa available to time share guests?  We are flying from Singapore to Kuala Lumpar and then flying to the local airport here - Kemaman.  I appreciate any help from anyone who has ever stayed here.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't specifically help, but we just returned from Singapore, Thailand, Cambodia having taken a train from Singapore to Bangkok thru Malaysia.  My biggest suggestion is to see a Travel Doctor for advice on shots to take for that part of the world.  We had Hepatitis shots and others plus took Malaria pills.  It will be hot -- 90s, lots of sunblock and mosquito repellent.  IMHO Malaysia is slightly behind Thailand in way of life from what we saw from the train window.  Be ready for Third World mentality if you travel out of the city. Toilets are holes in the ground in many places; clealiness is lacking by US standards. Too bad you couldn't spend time in Singapore too -- it was clean and lots to see.  Have fun!


----------



## jimbosee (Feb 24, 2007)

*Malaysia-  need help.*

Hi ink4,
            jimbosee here from Australia.Malaysia is a wonderful country and the people are very warm and friendly.We have not stayed at your resort,but have stayed at several others in Malaysia,and enjoyed all of them.They are not Marriotts,or Mayan Palaces,but are very pleasant and comfortable.The area you are going to is the Oil Capitol of Malaysia,so is very commercial.If you are happy driving on the other side of the road,a car would be a bonus,as you have so much more freedom of action.Are you staying any nights in Kuala Lumpur,a very attractive city with the Petronis Twin Towers and The Menoura,( the communications tower).There are many shopping malls and if you require camera,or computer equipment,get your best USA prices and bargin,the place to go for computers is Imbi Plaza and almost next door is Bukit Bintang Plaza for cameras.We always stay at The Pacific Regency,all suites hotel,reasonable prices,close to everything and plenty of room,the smallest room is a studio unit.In Asia,your money goes a lot further.Enjoy and come back again.Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## PLL (Mar 12, 2007)

Cathyb, what did you end up doing in Singapore?  Before you went, you were wondering if Sentosa was worth an entire day and I didn't think so but the last time I visited Sentosa was over 23 yrs ago.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 13, 2007)

pll:  We didn't get to Sentosa but we rode the On and Off bus 3 times in two days and getting off in various places like Arab Street.  Enjoyed our 3 day stay and felt very safe in that city.  Hindsight I wish we had 5 days to explore the city.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 13, 2007)

PLL said:


> Cathyb, what did you end up doing in Singapore?  Before you went, you were wondering if Sentosa was worth an entire day and I didn't think so but the last time I visited Sentosa was over 23 yrs ago.



PLL,
We have not been to Singapore since 1996 but we did spend most of one day on Sentosa. There is now plenty to see and do. If you are not planning a whole day I would suggest going in the afternoon and staying through the eveing for the light shows.


----------



## Janis (Mar 14, 2007)

I lived in KL as a teenager and remember vividly the outdoor food vendors. Make sure you visit the kedais where you can order food from a variety of different vendors who will bring your selection to your table.

On the Must Eat List:
Satay - very different from Thai satay, and IMHO much more delicious. The chicken is my favorite. The peanut sauce is thick and spicy and full of flavor. 

Poh Pia - a Singapore dish that kind of looks like an unfried egg roll but is served at room temperature and is filled with fresh vegetables (cabbage, jicama, carrot). Topped with a spicy glaze - don't miss it!

Murtaba- From an Indian food vendor. Hard to describe - kind of like a frittata, only with Indian seasonings.

Indian Curry at the Akbar in downtown KL


----------



## rzack (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Ink4, how's the trip to Malaysia?


----------

